# ~ Marriage Certificate size ~



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

1. In British Columbia, Canada we can get a marriage certificate in either a small size or large size.
Does it matter which size is sent in with the spousal visa application?

Small - Contains the full names of the couple or individuals, place of marriage, date of marriage, registration number and date of registration. 
The small certificate is 9.5 x 6.4 cm.

Large - Contains the full names of the couple or individuals, their birthdates and birthplaces, date of marriage, place of marriage, registration number, and date of registration. The large certificate is 21.6 x 17.8 cm.


2. Do we need a certified copy of our marriage registration or is the registered and original certificate good enough? 

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So the larger certificates only carry the couple's date and place of birth in addition? Then small certificate should do, though they seem tiny. Perhaps best to send the larger one.
You can send in the original, but most people want to keep it safe and send certified copy instead, plus photocopy.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

thanks Joppa for your advise.


----------

